# Shipping Household goods from Dubai to Holland



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

The family and I are relocating our household from Dubai to Holland and we are wondering if you all might have some suggestions as to reliable moving companies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cherrypip (May 12, 2011)

canesfan4life said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The family and I are relocating our household from Dubai to Holland and we are wondering if you all might have some suggestions as to reliable moving companies. Thanks in advance.



Hey, we used a relo company called Santa Fe - they were fantastic. Not the cheapest but we thought they knew what they were talking about. Incidentally, they have moved us back to UK, and handled our return to Dubai in the last 6 months. 

Highly recommended!!


----------

